
Gitea: Open-source(MIT) self-hosted Git service - malikNF
https://gitea.io/en-us/
======
malikNF
[previous discussions]

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17006503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17006503)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17245246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17245246)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13451783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13451783)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13296717](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13296717)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21537454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21537454)

------
dancemethis
It's almost a perfect drop-'n-work service. Just needs Discord things patched
out. It's a bit creepy how tightly they embrace, defend and push it.

~~~
vanous
> It's almost a perfect drop-'n-work service. Just needs Discord things
> patched out. It's a bit creepy how tightly they embrace, defend and push it.

What do you exactly mean? Is Discord involved in development? Or is this a
typo in Discord? Thank you.

------
mekster
Does anyone know a good alternative for Mercurial to Gitea?

~~~
tennineeight
There sourcehut, but the flow isn't exactly as simple as point and click.

Simple being relative word as once setup, email workflow has proved to be far
better for my personal taste.

------
caryd
I like gitolite more.

